# Son of a son of a ...



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

Sailor. Hi, the sailing bug is starting to bite. I currently live in TN but plan to move to Ft Lauderdale this fall/winter. On the agenda, buying a sail boat and living aboard learning to sail. Help, criticism, advice all welcome. My grandfather used to take us sailing in an Endeavour 37 sloop and I really never forgot it. 

Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet! I'm a fellow Tennessean, Chattanooga to be exact. What part of TN do you live in?


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

Currently in Knoxville.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet.

You might want to spend some time in these forums:

Living Aboard - SailNet Community

Learning to Sail - SailNet Community

Ask questions. There are lots of folks with lots of experience around here.


----------



## WindWanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome! Fall/Winter is the perfect time to move here to Florida!


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

I will ask plenty of questions.

As for moving in the fall.... I definitely need time to adjust to the heat.


----------



## cudamank (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Went to school in Knoxville. If you ever come down our way, let me know.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome. From Mississippi.

And, I'm the son of a daughter of a sailor!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, good luck with the move and finding a boat. Let us know how things go.


----------



## gmull (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome from the Jersey Shore!


----------

